# Turn Signal Sticking



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey all.
Have a 2000 A6 2.8. 
The Turn signal tends to stick from time to time meaning when it is clicked over it blinks on its own for a bit then stops leaving the blinker on (in the on position also).
It does this for both right and left. I dont think its the relay since the hazards work fine. unless they are run off a different relay. Please let me know if anyone has the same problem. 
Also anyone got any good tips on window repair? In the cold they tend to stick on the way up and jam huge pain when you have to go through a toll or somehting then have to drive around in the freezing cold with the window down. 
thanks in advance!


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (charsawbis)*

as far as the sticking windows, try lubricating the window tracks (window run channel). silicone spray "wet" type. usually works well for binding windows. 
if not, you may need a new run channel.


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (bi-turbo'd)*

thanks
anyone know anything about the Blinkers?
i think the stalk might be faulty because the Cruise Control is also inop. I dont want to have to take it all apart tho...unless i have to.
are they on the same circuit? and could it then be a relay issue?


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

bump for help...any suggestions?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (bi-turbo'd)*

I just replaced the window guide 4B0-837-463-B in the drivers door. Broken plastic piece that the window drive wire rope mounts in. fairly easy fix, take your time it all gets done. slick how it all comes apart and goes right back together. Window guide was like $4.89. New ones are PINK, if yours are BLUE, they will probably fail, right where the metal rope has it's crimpmed piece inserted in the plastic guide. My window be smoooooooth now. No more jaming, and going back down. Previous poster had the work well documented on repair. I have the Bentley it paid for itl;sef. 2000 A6 2.7T. I keep extra PINK around for the other 3 windows that will certainly go. Much easier than the 98' Jetta VW had to replace the entire regulato eventually on all the windows over time..


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (CE)*

Window - had the same problem last winter. The REGULATOR was failed, Part 4b0-839-461 (1- Lifter), part # N908-123-01 Pop Rivert (2), n-907-764-01 Pop Rivet (1)
Blinker - I'd bet flasher failed, part # 4b0-941-509-d-b98
Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (CE)*

Window - had the same problem last winter. The REGULATOR was failed, Part 4b0-839-461 (1- Lifter), part # N908-123-01 Pop Rivert (2), n-907-764-01 Pop Rivet (1)
Blinker - I'd bet flasher failed, part # 4b0-941-509-d-b98
Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (formulagigi)*

charsawbis - so did you find out what were the problems and got them fgixed?


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (formulagigi)*

hey, 
thanks for the part numbers.
the signal seemed to fix it self, but then started acting up again. 
i think it does it more in the cold than anything else.
i'll look into the part you mentioned and let you know what i find out.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (charsawbis)*

I have the same problem, heres a link on AW that describes the problem and solution.
http://forums.audiworld.com/al...phtml


_Modified by Jacob G at 12:03 AM 1-19-2007_


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Turn Signal Sticking (charsawbis)*

Any news?


----------

